# Meklē produktu? >  Neodīma magnēti

## metinjsh

Ja kādam ir vēlma iegādāties varam pasūtīt kopā (lai lētāki pasta izdevumi) http://www.magnetportal.de/-Quader/c-5- ... b009db5ffa
Pasūtīt domāju nākošās nedēlas beigās  pēc 25.11.2009
Ja ir vēlme dodiet zinju uz metinjsh@inbox.lv

----------


## next

magnetisiert durch: 5mm  - tas ir magnetizaacijas virziens?

----------


## metinjsh

> magnetisiert durch: 5mm  - tas ir magnetizaacijas virziens?


 laigan man vācu valoda nau no stiprām bet gan jau pasūtīt izdosies
Dabūšu kādu palīgu, kas jēdz faterland valodu

----------


## Delfins

ja virzienu nosaka milimetros, nevis grādos, tad es ir tramvajs

----------


## metinjsh

> ja virzienu nosaka milimetros, nevis grādos, tad es ir tramvajs


 tas ir caur kuru plakni. Vajag bishki padomāt ko raksti un tad rakstīt

----------


## Delfins

skaidri un gaisi pateikts, magnetizacijas attalums 5mm

----------


## metinjsh

> skaidri un gaisi pateikts, magnetizacijas attalums 5mm


 kāds vēl attālums. Parādi kurā teikumā tas ir rakstīts

----------


## next

Sapratu.
Latviski tas skaneetu - magnetizaacijas virziens sakriit ar to dimensiju kuras izmeers ir 5 mm.
Vai vienkaarshi - magnetizaacija caur 5mm.

----------


## metinjsh

> Sapratu.
> Latviski tas skaneetu - magnetizaacijas virziens sakriit ar to dimensiju kuras izmeers ir 5 mm.
> Vai vienkaarshi - magnetizaacija caur 5mm.


 Nu ir doma pasūtīt?

----------


## Slowmo

Būs, bet droši vien tikai pavasarī kaut kad.

----------


## bbarda

Ko taisies būvēt???

----------


## metinjsh

kāds ģenerātors jāuztaisa

----------


## bbarda

Laba lieta.Pievienojies uz viewtopic.php?f=1&t=4055

----------


## Farads

Ja kādam ir interese par neodium magnets tad varu palīdzēt.

----------


## Delfins

magnēts ir magnēts, ko tur vēl palīdzēt?  ::

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

Ko ko, pareizā vietā pielikt!  ::

----------


## Farads

Nu biju pasūtījis šādus tādus izmēra magnētus eksperimentiem un ir palikuši pāri, tā ka ja ir interese varu apskatīties kādi izmēri ir.

----------


## traductor

Neodīma magnētus priekam var nopirkt Ķīnas veikalā pa lēto ar bezmaksas piegādi. Sekojiet saitei.

----------

